# Brother PR 600 II



## BjornEugster (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello all, I am looking at purchasing a Brother PR 600 II embroidery machine. It has 037318782 stitch count and 1490 hours on it so far. It was purchased new by a sweet elderly lady who assures me it is in great condition. My idea is to use the machine to embroider on football boots which I understand I will still need to purchase a boot clamp to hold it in place. Can anyone in this group advise me on the machine - if it is a good machine considering the hours and stitch count. I have zero experience with embroider machines?
many thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Jaenes (Mar 20, 2012)

I would invest in the big one. Not because of more needles, because of the camera positioning system. That's an awesome feature you will love. Especially for shoes it's critical that your placement is correct.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BjornEugster (Jun 28, 2017)

does anyone have experience or comments on the Empisal happy semi industrial HCH 701 - as a substitute for the brother range


----------



## BjornEugster (Jun 28, 2017)

thank you for your input - do you know of the brother VR? Would this machine also do the job of embroiding on soccer boots? I understand it is a 1 needle machine but that's ok for me


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Not familiar with 'soccer boots'... what exactly are they made of, the part where you are going to be stitching through? I would stay away from the single needle machine if you are going to be doing this as more than a hobby...


----------



## BjornEugster (Jun 28, 2017)

many I ask why you suggest staying away from single needle?


----------



## Janet Turton (Jun 30, 2017)

I would also like to hear answers to your question, as I have a Brother single needle innovis, but I am looking at purchasing a multi needle embroidery machine to be able to work on bags, horse saddle covers, canvas shoes etc. At the moment Brother have the PR655 on offer. Are the Brother PR machines strong enough to do this work or do I need to consider a more industrial machine. I don't actually know what makes them able to work on heavier and thicker materials.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

BjornEugster said:


> many I ask why you suggest staying away from single needle?


It will slow your production down to a crawl. You will have to physically change thread colors. A 6 color design will require a minimum of 6 thread changes, maybe more. 

The PR600 is not a single needle machine. It is 6.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Like Joe said.... If ALL you are going to be doing is single color designs, a 1 needle machine is 'OK'. If you are going to be doing designs with more than one color or even single color but not the same color on every item, you will spend as much time rethreading as you do sewing. At least with a 6 needle machine, you can keep several of your most frequently used colors on the machine.

As I asked earlier, exactly what type of material are these boots made of where you are going to be stitching through? If it's something like a backed leather that is pretty thick, I'm not sure how well a Brother PR machine will do with the constant pounding... and I've had 2 of them so I have a lot of experience with them.... I currently have 2 of the Brother/Babylock 10 needle machines and I would have the same concern, they are great machines for shirts/hats/jackets/etc but I don't know how they would do going through something thick like the top of a boot/sneaker/whateveryoucallit...

My other concern would be with the weight of the boots... that much weight constantly hanging on the arm would sooner or later lead to it sagging... the more 'commercial' machines typically have arms that are constructed to hold heavier items.


----------



## jobby (Jul 2, 2013)

hi just wanted to know did you ever get this sorted, i bought a brother vr for such a job single colour boot embroidery on side and having one or two issues with the shoe clamp. just wanted to know if you took the first step and bought a machine.


----------

